# Any decent fishing at Holden Beach?



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience fishing Holden? I will be going down in a couple of weeks and plan to do some surf fishing. This is my first time at Holden. What (if anything) can I expect to catch there at this time of year?

And are there other options besides just surf fishing from the beach? I don't have a boat, but love to explore/fish tidal creeks and marsh areas if they are accessible by foot. Is there anywhere to get on the creeks by foot and do some fishing?

Any piers, docks, bridges, inlets, jetties, etc. with decent fishing? I'm open to suggestions for any good spots that don't require a boat.

Thank you!


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

We usually fish the point at the East end of the beach. Just turn left off of the bridge and go to the end. There's a large public parking lot there and lots of beach out there, you can walk all the way around to the ICW side if you like around the point. There are some nice sandbars and shallow channels off the point at low tide. Pompano and Spot usually show up around this time of year, and there's always whiting in the surf. Bluefish are everywhere this time of year too.

Otherwise, there is a fishing pier about a mile down the island going right from the bridge. It's a decent pier, I practically lived around and on it in the summers growing up. Prices are reasonable. Just under the ICW bridge is a public fishing pier (must have coastal fishing license, just like the surf) where you can fish the ICW side. I've seen some decent fishing there but you have to be careful not to get snagged on the bottom.


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

I've always done well in the surf at Holden this time of year. Drum, Spot, Croaker, Whiting


----------



## basscr21 (Jun 21, 2014)

I plan on going down Friday evening and fishing Friday and Saturday. I'll make sure and give a report when I get back.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Tight lines and hope the weather forecast improves! I'll be at mb this weekend but we'll drive where the rain or wind looks favorable to fish.


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

basscr21 - looking forward to hearing your report.


----------



## basscr21 (Jun 21, 2014)

trip this weekend has been canceled


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

basscr21 said:


> trip this weekend has been canceled


That was a good idea! Any one have any idea how hard Holden was hit, and the extent of any flooding or damage? I'll be heading down there this weekend.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Haven't seen any bad reports other than minor street flooding. Web cam at the bottom of the bridge looks alright. http://www.earthcam.com/usa/northcarolina/supply/holden/?cam=holdennc

I'd imagine they had some erosion on the East end as always, but there was a lot of sand out there.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

I am headed down this weekend myself and was wondering how bad it was? I figured that east end was hit hard as usual after a storm. I guess I will see Friday.


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

Is there a place in Holden to buy bait, tackle, etc? I've never been there so not sure what to expect.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Buy your bait in Varnum Town.. There are "tackle Shops' scattered though-out that area.. Or Make the short Trip into Shallotte @ Wally World..


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

LEADDRAFT said:


> Buy your bait in Varnum Town.. There are "tackle Shops' scattered though-out that area.. Or Make the short Trip into Shallotte @ Wally World..


Thank you!


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Went for a walk yesterday to see how it was. I went as far as the last house on the east end. Beach wasn't torn up at all. Everything was fine. Water was brown and fishing was slow from the couple people I talked to. Still pumping water from a couple low places over the dunes, but no problems getting access. Still some water as well to the west, but I'm sure it'll be fine by the weekend.

hope that helps
Rick


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

That's good to hear. Being in the middle there and facing South seems to have sheltered it quite a bit from the winds and tides.


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

Is the rod and reel shop in Supply no longer there?


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes, it is still there. I was there this morning. Water is now the color of a strong tea. We caught a few small black drum, a couple of short flounder and about 2 dozen blues. Water is so dark you can't hardly see the mullet in the water.


----------

